# Earthmaster tractor



## BIG DAWG1962 (Jul 15, 2021)

Iam trying to gather as much information as i can on Earthmaster tractors as i recently acquired one and don't know much about it as i have never heard of them. Can someone help me??


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Somewhat of an orphan tractor brand. Have a read here.....





TractorData.com - Earthmaster farm tractors sorted by model







www.tractordata.com




And here......


Untitled Document


Sounds like it might be an interesting restoration!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I see they have Continental engines (same as a forklift engine) so parts should be fairly easy to obtain. Lots of flat head Continentals around even today.


----------

